# RAW DUCK: Flippinout Custom for my LGD knuckle grip



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You may know that I asked Nathan aka Flippinout to make a custom slingshot for my unique style of shooting, well he had to ship it to my folks place since I was fly there for vacation.

I managed, with the help from my daughter, upload a review on to YT.

This thing is not only beautify, but SOLID.






more information was provided by Nate here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8312-flippinout-for-lightgeoduck/page__p__85906#entry85906

LGD


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great looking shooter there bud!


----------



## adampis (Jun 20, 2011)

thats very beutiful and your shooting style is interesting =)


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice vid


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks all. I also gripped it in a traditional fashion and it shoots just as well!

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That is a cool ss and the camera work was great to. I could tell she loves, and is very proud of her dad.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Kids are fun! Mine have the same reaction when I shoot something.
Maybe I missed it but why do you hold a slingshot that way? Just to be different or is there a reason behind it?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

M-J

It provides a stronger support
It also provides a different aiming perspective,, point and shoot

I find it quite comfortable, 
especially with this new slingshot









you can read up on my discovery of this grip here (video included) http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8039-lgd-knuckle-grip/

if you are interested

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic quality slingshot and made just right for you


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking masterpiece


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

LGD,
Glad it fits you well. It is one heck of an accurate shooter.

How do you like the hand rubbed oil finish? I thought it rather pleasing to hold.

Nathan


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I tell you what, it has a wonderful silky feel to it. The simple truth is this is perfect in all ways.

LGD


----------

